#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What is the unity or relationship between respect and emotions?

## Bairavi

:reporter: 

*"If we want to respect someone's feelings, we should first respect him"

*
What do you say about this claim?

----------


## Bhavya

> *"If we want to respect someone's feelings, we should first respect him"
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What do you say about this claim?


True, I agree with you when we respect someone then only we give respect to their feelings and emotions. So respect and emotions have a strong connection between them.

----------


## subasan

Emotions is something which you emit according to your situations and the people around you. Respect is something which you give to people irrespective of your emotions. (*conditions apply*)

----------


## Bhavya

> Emotions is something which you emit according to your situations and the people around you. Respect is something which you give to people irrespective of your emotions. (*conditions apply*)


 I contrary with you in this regard, If we respect someone, some or other way they have some influence on our emotions, So I believe respect and emotions are connected with each other

----------


## subasan

> I contrary with you in this regard, If we respect someone, some or other way they have some influence on our emotions, So I believe respect and emotions are connected with each other


You're right. They're interrelated but for some cases though you don't like them(emotionally) you'll have to respect them. They might be your boss, colleague, neighbour or it can be anybody.

----------


## Bhavya

> You're right. They're interrelated but for some cases though you don't like them(emotionally) you'll have to respect them. They might be your boss, colleague, neighbour or it can be anybody.


If we do so that's not real respect, We are actually faking it for their position or the power they hold on us. So I won't term it as respect, Respect is a valuable thing that we should give to a deserving person.

----------


## subasan

> If we do so that's not real respect, We are actually faking it for their position or the power they hold on us. So I won't term it as respect, Respect is a valuable thing that we should give to a deserving person.


I din't mean the position or the power. I meant like your boss might be rude to you but that's just their professional side and not their personal side. You still give respect to them. Moreover no one has power over us except us. Respecting strangers to whom we don't have any bond also counts like you and me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> I meant like your boss might be rude to you but that's just their professional side and not their personal side. You still give respect to them


. 
I agree with this point, We shouldn't mix professional and personal behaviours.

----------


## Bairavi

*Hi, Bhavya and Subasan* :Smile: 


*Both views are different. However, each of us is respectful of the one we have in the public good or self-reliance on the basis of the relationship between the two sides and the basis of belief.*

* It is absolutely true that we respect the emotions of their feelings in respect of anyone in that sense. So I am so grateful to both of you for discussing this claim.*

----------


## Bhavya

> *Hi, Bhavya and Subasan*
> 
> 
> *Both views are different. However, each of us is respectful of the one we have in the public good or self-reliance on the basis of the relationship between the two sides and the basis of belief.*
> 
> * It is absolutely true that we respect the emotions of their feelings in respect of anyone in that sense. So I am so grateful to both of you for discussing this claim.*


Hi Bairavi, Thanks for raising this question, because of that I and Subasan discussed our different pov and learnt from each other :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> *Hi, Bhavya and Subasan*
> 
> 
> *Both views are different. However, each of us is respectful of the one we have in the public good or self-reliance on the basis of the relationship between the two sides and the basis of belief.*
> 
> * It is absolutely true that we respect the emotions of their feelings in respect of anyone in that sense. So I am so grateful to both of you for discussing this claim.*


True that. We give respect in general to everyone but people's actions make us respect them more or vice versa.

----------


## subasan

> Hi Bairavi, Thanks for raising this question, because of that I and Subasan discussed our different pov and learnt from each other


Good to befriend a positive headed person like you, Bhavya. Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Good to befriend a positive headed person like you, Bhavya. Cheers


Same here subasan, Pleasure to befriend with you, cheers  :Smile:

----------

